# Alright! Who's Running This Blog?



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

http://lowriskoptionstrading.blogspot.com

It's obviously someone who reads/posts on ASF.

Own up!!


----------



## Sean K (7 August 2009)

Not too bright.

They have HC as a 'useful' link.


----------



## MrBurns (7 August 2009)

Doesn't conform to IE 8 or Firefox, has a Google PR of Zero and no backlinks.

How on earth did you find it ? (no need to answer just making the point)


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> http://lowriskoptionstrading.blogspot.com
> 
> It's obviously someone who reads/posts on ASF.
> 
> Own up!!




We fight a lot of spamming here at ASF, but rarely see any so subtle.
Nicely done Wayne.

If only you would use your genius for good, instead of evil ...


----------



## Boyou (7 August 2009)

I suppose this thread is still here because the mods are giving wayneL  time to come up with  an answer to Timmy's comment..

If not ,then ,it musn't be spam. A lesson ,either way 


Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Naked shorts (7 August 2009)

Boyou said:


> I suppose this thread is still here because the mods are giving wayneL  time to come up with  an answer to Timmy's comment..
> 
> If not ,then ,it musn't be spam. A lesson ,either way
> 
> ...




WanyeL IS a mod


----------



## Boyou (7 August 2009)

Ah so...curiouser and curiouser......


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2009)

Boyou said:


> Ah so...curiouser and curiouser......




Actually just my stupid sense of humour, please disregard.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Actually just my stupid sense of humour, please disregard.




nothing stupid regarding your sense of humour , its the ones that cant get it are the ones that got reason to worry


----------



## Aussiest (7 August 2009)

Boyou said:


> Ah so...curiouser and curiouser......




No, that should be curious and curiouser.


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

LOL

I'm just a nosey b@stard and wondering who it is. (Anyone would know that's not my style of trading/writing )

No mention of the author, no "about me" blurb - obviously a member of ASF... can't pick the writing style either.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> http://lowriskoptionstrading.blogspot.com
> 
> It's obviously someone who reads/posts on ASF.
> 
> Own up!!




Its not you mate, is it?

gg


----------



## beamstas (7 August 2009)

I thought Wayne was just giving himself a shameless plug 
Is it actually you, Wayne?


----------



## Naked shorts (7 August 2009)

Wow you guys are idiots.
Its not his blog, WayneL already has a blog, why would he bother with two blogs?!

Even if he did have two blogs, why wouldn't he just put this one in his signature with his other one?!


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

Yeah!! My blog is http://sigmaoptions.blogspot.com as per my signature.

Sheesh! Look at the difference in philosophy and style between the two blogs!


----------



## mazzatelli (7 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> No mention of the author, no "about me" blurb - obviously a member of ASF... can't pick the writing style either.




How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## nunthewiser (7 August 2009)

is it your blog wayne ?


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

mazzatelli said:


> How did you come to that conclusion?









Also note the asterisked links... the spawn of Satan. I'd never link to them, never. Come on you guys, you know I'd never have anything to to with clowns like McIntyre, Fontellis & Halik... or HotCrapper.

I've been to HC about twice - No thanks.


----------



## johnnyg (7 August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a43kowi2ncI&feature=related

No, not really mine.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 August 2009)

Don't know Wayne.

Could be to put the sleuths at ASF off the trail.

gg


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

Jesus! This thread reminds me of the parable of the feather pillow.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Jesus! This thread reminds me of the parable of the feather pillow.




OK OK

WayneL is not the author of this blog.

Lets draw a line under that

------------------------------------------

Now who is?

gg


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

Thanks to some sleuthing from another member, you can click through to the author's profile (not that it tells us much):

[Other Great Articles => View All => View Profile]

This was supposed to be a lighthearted thing where someone could step up and claim their blog, or not... whatever.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 August 2009)

lol 

funny tho 

you sure its not yours wayne ?


----------



## cuttlefish (7 August 2009)

Any decent charting package will do it... Amibroker and Metacrock I know will.


----------



## cuttlefish (7 August 2009)

> Apu
> About me ...
> 
> Interests
> sitting on my ass until I lose circulation on my legs





you sure its not you Wayne?


----------



## wayneL (7 August 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> you sure its not you Wayne?




Yep, I get up for a cup of coffee before gangrene sets in... or a beer, as the case may be.


----------



## cuttlefish (7 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Yep, I get up for a cup of coffee before gangrene sets in... or a beer, as the case may be.




nice to see you in good humour Wayne!   If you're still over in that rainy place then you're probably on the coffee right now and in this part of the world I'm enjoying a beer.


----------



## Grinder (7 August 2009)

Could be anyone of half a dozen semi regular option enthusiasts that frequent ASF, have a hunch but not going to make any calls on who it might be  It's an insult to label it waynel handiwork


----------



## Tradesurfer (8 August 2009)

Wayne,

After our back and forth in another thread where we were joking about the supposed can't lose, make 1000% a year and a video of middle aged couples riding speedboats because of their winnings...once you showed the links pretty much crossed you off as a possible owner 

Derek


----------



## mazzatelli (8 August 2009)

Usaqa Madeeq 

If you do not see me post again, it is because I have been taken out:ald:


----------

